
Elon Musk and Jay Leno Hop in the 2021 Tesla Cybertruck - hackerbeat
https://youtu.be/O3BH8edQVZ4
======
Traster
Just to be clear, literally the first thing they say is "How close is this to
what it'll be like in production?" So it's not the 2021 Tesla cybertruck. It's
literally 5% bigger than the 2021 Cyertruck, so it doesn't seem like a good
title.

------
Havoc
Elon's speech sound a tiny bit slurred in that clip?

------
wodenokoto
So, did it fit in the tunnel?

------
staz
And nobody in this video is wearing a mask

~~~
Fezzik
Like the rest of us, they probably all lack the divine power of foresight.
This was not filmed yesterday...

